# what?



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

what do snails do?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

there algae eaters,plus they eat whatever food you fish don't eat


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

_moved to non-piranha discussion_


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

They also infest your tank, and try to take over lol.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Aside being one of the sources for infusoria ( a good food for baby fish), they are inherent carriers of diseases/parasites. They also overmultiply taking over aquarios to the point (in a few cases) your aquario glass and bottom can be covered with them. Some of them are vegetarian and will eat your plants, others are capable of snatching fry and eating them, including fish eggs.

Other than that, they are ok


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

for more info look here


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm pretty shure they breate surface air using their siphon like mouth. Thats why you see them by the water surface


----------

